# Trailer type questions



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think a good welder could probably put in dividers. How much it would cost is the question ;-)

As for the open top, no way I'd put my horse in that and take it on the highway! :shock:


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea, right now if I were to get a trailer I would only use it for light use on non highway roads for short stretches. (several miles). 
It would seem pretty sketch on a highway though! ;-)


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes as Verona stated - a welder could make some dividers for a stock trailer, if required. You may find some of the newer stock trailers actually do have a divider or two in them as standard equipment.

With regard to that trailer, it does look similar to the trailer Roy Rogers used in the movie "Under California Skies" in 1940 something. That particular one looks small and may be a tight fit for anything over 14.2 hands; it also looks like it's got some age on it which means a very careful structural inspection should be made; and the open roof concept is not a safe way to go as it doesn't protect the horse from the elements, flying debris, etc. (and I don't even want to think what would happen to horses if there was some sort of accident).


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

One other question about stock trailers: how many feet long to how many horses can fit? As in, if my trailer is 14' long, how many horses can I put in it? (safely of course ;-))


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

ANd are dividers required when hauling multiple horses?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It depends on the trailer and the horses. A 14' stock trailer might fit 4 horses but probably 3 comfortably. If there is a tack room or storage in front, then probably just 2. 

Dividers are not required but they are nice if you have two horses that don't get along.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We have a 16' stock trailer and can comfortably put in 4 average sized horses (1100 pounds, give or take). We have the normal single divider that runs straight across the trailer halfway up but we very seldom use it. Whenever we have to haul multiple horses, we just load them in a slant position and tie them in (usually fully tacked as well).

If we have one horse that's not familiar with the others or if one horse has a behavioral issue, we just re-arrange what order we put them in. Never had a problem doing it that way.











As for the open top trailers....eh, I won't use one. Though I would have less problem with the one you posted than some others I've seen, I would still be really leery about using it. Like others have said, it doesn't protect them from the elements and, while it's head would likely have protection from flying debris, there would be no real protection in an accident.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

We do it the same way smrobs does. We have a 30ish foot stock trailer that is completely open. I can fit 10 horses in it if I slant load them. It has 3 dividers and you can put 2 horses in each divider facing forward. 

I've always had open top trailers. It's just what we had and could afford. It's also what most of the ranchers down here use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just got a 14' stock configured as a 2H slant with a tack room. Both stalls are really roomy; you could probably fit 3 average QH's back there without the divider, but I don't think I'll ever try that.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We have a 2 horse slant load and have hauled 3 horses squeezed in there. I won't do it for a long distance but will for a half hour to an hour. Of course, our horses get along so they are fine with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We do it like smrobs does. Throw them in together in our stock trailer, never had issues, even when hauling horses that were not our own. Even when we had a real horse trailer with dividers, I hated them and pulled them out and hauled like it was a stock trailer.

As far as how many you can get into a stock trailer depends not only on length but also inside width as trailer vary in width. We have a 24' X 7' stock trailer, 4' of it is tack room and we can get easily get 5 or 6 horses in, maybe another or two if we head and tailed them.

I have no issues with the open tops or half top trailers, the half tops are fairly popular in TX from what I seen and we took an old Charmac, cut half the top off, and built a cage/frame for the back half, and lifted it 3" for a brush beater trailer. The pic below shows what it looked like half way through the renovation. I liked that little trailer! Didn't like it when it rained and my horse was in the back though..LOL


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

@verona: How much does it weigh about?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I had an open stock trailer, but I had a bossy mare I was afraid would kick, so my hubby welded hinges and frame gate and it worked great.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

ponyluver420 said:


> @verona: How much does it weigh about?


I'm not actually sure. I left it at the dealer to get some tie rings added on, but I'll check when I pick it up this weekend. IIRC the empty weight should be listed on it's ID plate.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ponyluver420 said:


> Yea, right now if I were to get a trailer I would only use it for light use on non highway roads for short stretches. (several miles).
> It would seem pretty sketch on a highway though! ;-)


Then why have a trailer ? Thats the whole prupose of having a trailer , to take them on the highway. If I had to move a horse a few miles Id just ride them. Why go through all the expense of repairing , maintaining, tags, and still not have a trailer you can put on a road ? If it aint safe to pull on blacktop at 55mph I dont see why it would be save to pull on a dirt road at 25,


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I'm not actually sure. I left it at the dealer to get some tie rings added on, but I'll check when I pick it up this weekend. IIRC the empty weight should be listed on it's ID plate.


The ID plate only listed the GVWR (max weight it's rated to), not the empty weight. The dealer didn't have it listed on his information sheet, either, but guesstimated it was around 3200 lb. I wish I had a more accurate number, but I doubt I'm going to go through the hassle of finding a scale anytime soon


----------

